# 12+5 gender scan 2moz!!



## donnarobinson

What do you think x

7 boy
7 girl votes x
 



Attached Files:







20150630_124459.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 73


----------



## BeachyBronzer

I guess boy!
will you find out in few weeks time?
congrats on baby :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

I'm thinking boy! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## embeth

Think boy xx


----------



## donnarobinson

I think boy too oh I wanted a girl ! Lol. Oh well ill still be happy. X Yeh we've booked a gender scan can't get in till 1st August ill be 17 + 4 x


----------



## donnarobinson

Bump


----------



## donnarobinson

Anymore guesses X


----------



## familyof8

Boy x


----------



## DannaD

I don't see the nub! Hard to tell!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls. Everyone on Baby nub Said they couldn't tell because no nub also. So hoping there is still chance for a girl lol x


----------



## lau86

I can't see any clues from the picture at all!


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm going out on a limb and guessing :pink:


----------



## Lucy3

I'm going out on a limb and saying girl based on the bump pic you posted &#128521; looks like a pink little bump to me!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls. I hope so lol. Gender scan in 3 weeks x


----------



## littlesteph

girl
the scan looks so different to my boys, my boys had rounded foreheads.


----------



## donnarobinson

Did they? I think boy by the skull lol. We will see x


----------



## Spudtastic

I can't see a nub so it could go either way.


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks pink vibez for me plz girls x


----------



## lau86

Sending you pink vibes!!


----------



## donnarobinson

2 weeks til gender scan would be Thursday but clinic is fully booked :( boo x


----------



## maisybump

boy :)


----------



## madseasons

I am leaning more :pink: :)

Hope you can get in soon :)


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls :) time will tell I can't wait x


----------



## donnarobinson

So far it's 6 boy 4 girl x


----------



## donnarobinson

10 days till I find out ! Excited x


----------



## Spudtastic

The wait is so hard. I don't find out until 20 weeks.


----------



## donnarobinson

I wouldn't either but we're paying for a private gender scan I didn't with my last two boys but I can't wait this time x


----------



## embeth

Hope u get the gender u want!! Xx


----------



## mummy2_1

I think girl looks similar t my LG skull Gl x


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls x


----------



## kayleigh_jane

I'm guessing girl! I can't see a nub but looking at the picture I immediately thought it looked like a beautiful little girl! xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks Hun :) fingers crossed I will obv be happy with a boy but this is our last baby and I really really want a girl lol x


----------



## embeth

donnarobinson said:


> Thanks Hun :) fingers crossed I will obv be happy with a boy but this is our last baby and I really really want a girl lol x

I feel exactly the same.. Have 3 boys and now our last.. 16 days for me to wait. Good luck for ur girl!! Xxx


----------



## donnarobinson

embeth said:


> donnarobinson said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun :) fingers crossed I will obv be happy with a boy but this is our last baby and I really really want a girl lol x
> 
> I feel exactly the same.. Have 3 boys and now our last.. 16 days for me to wait. Good luck for ur girl!! XxxClick to expand...

Aww bless u good luck Hun! Lots of pink dust ur way x


----------



## kayleigh_jane

donnarobinson said:


> Thanks Hun :) fingers crossed I will obv be happy with a boy but this is our last baby and I really really want a girl lol x

I totally understand! I have everything crossed that you get your little pink bundle :) make sure you update us when you know! x


----------



## donnarobinson

I will do &#128512;


----------



## donnarobinson

One week to go! Can't wait x


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

I think it's a girl x


----------



## Aimee7913

I think boy just by the skull shape . My baby boys is the same . Xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls gender clinic called with a cancellation my appointment is now Thursday can't wait x


----------



## donnarobinson

Not long so excited x


----------



## winterbabies3

Is it this thursday?


----------



## donnarobinson

Yeah tomoz x


----------



## mummy2_1

Gl for tomo. Hope baby complies n let's unseen clearly.


----------



## mummof1

I love popping in on these gender guesses / reveals ! I'm guessing girl !


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls x


----------



## embeth

Goodluck today hope u hear girl!x


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank u I doubt it but fingers crossed c


----------



## Spudtastic

Any update?


----------



## donnarobinson

It's a boy x


----------



## mummof1

Congrats ! 
I know three other friends of mine who have 1 boy or two boys already and they are expecting another boy as well! Seems to be a year for boys ! I feel like this one is another boy for me too


----------



## Spudtastic

Congratulations x x


----------



## donnarobinson

Thanks girls x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## donnarobinson

Thank u x


----------

